# [fstab] Disque dur USB: Probleme de droits

## jibe

Bonjour a tous  :Smile: 

J'ai un disque USB externe en FAT32. Mon probleme est le suivant je n'arrive pas a le monter avec des droits correct, la seule solution qui fonctionne est de mettre: umask 000 dans mon fstab afin que en tant que simple utilisateur je puisse y faire des modifications. J'ai essaye de mettre 011 qui si j'ai bien compris correspond a un chmod de 766 mais rien n'y fait je ne peux dans ce cas qu'y acceder en root.

Ce probleme me gene car au niveau securitee on a vu mieux, surtout que ce meme disque sert de reportoire de partage pour un serveur FTP (vsftpd).

Par consequent je suis donc a la recherche de toutes solutions.

En vous remerciant par avance.

@+Last edited by jibe on Tue Dec 04, 2007 9:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## anigel

Bonsoir,

Avant tout : merci d'éditer ton post pour le mettre en conformité avec les conventions du forum.

Ensuite, concernant ton problème, c'est simple : il n'y a pas de solution. FAT32 est un système de fichiers sans support de droits, donc la solution que tu utilise est la seule, tout simplement.

----------

## geekounet

Tu peux toujours utiliser les arguments uid et gid au montage pour les forcer (genre gid=windisk,umask=0002 va forcer le groupe windisk sur tous les fichiers, et yaura tous les droits pour le user (root par défaut) et le groupe (windisk), r-x seulement pour les autres, m'enfin tu peux changer tout ça). Mais le FAT32 reste tout de même un système de fichier peu fiable, pas journalisé, sans gestion des droits, etc. Tu ferais mieux de le formater en ext3  :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

Argh, j'avais pas vu ! Peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

Et bienvenue sur ce forum  :Wink: 

----------

## jibe

Merci a vous pour ses reponse. En gros mon probleme n'a pas de solution. En effet je souhaite rester en fat32 vu que mon disque circule sur differents systemes.

Tant pis   :Sad:  .

@+

Ps: J'ai edite mon message et j'espere etre maintenant dans le droit chemin   :Wink: .

----------

## guilc

 *jibe wrote:*   

> Merci a vous pour ses reponse. En gros mon probleme n'a pas de solution. 

 

Ben si il a une solution !

La solution c'est que c'est normal de ne pas pouvoir configurer des permissions propres sur une FAT32, vu que la FAT32 ne gère pas les permissions...

Donc linux peut artificiellement te mettre des permissions de ton chois sur tous les fichiers de la partition, pour que ça colle avec ton environnement linux (utilisateur spécifique, ou groupe spécifique qui à le droit seul d'accéder à la FAT, etc...).

C'est LA solution propre, compte tenu de la pourriture de la FAT32... : utiliser les uig/gid/umask. Y en a pas d'autre, et c'est "propre" compte tenu de la situation.

Et ça peut d'ailleur faire à peu près ce que tu veux  :Wink: 

----------

## jibe

Mon sauveur   :Very Happy: . Merci pour ce debut de reponse.

Par contre est ce que tu pourrait m'aiguiller sur comment proceder, car je vois ce qu'il faut faire mais je n'ai jamais fait ce genre de manipulations.

@+

----------

## anigel

 *guilc wrote:*   

> C'est LA solution propre, compte tenu de la pourriture de la FAT32... : utiliser les uig/gid/umask. Y en a pas d'autre, et c'est "propre" compte tenu de la situation.

 

 :Shocked:  ça ressemble quand même à verser du Channel sur les crottes du chat pour masquer l'odeur... Non ?   :Laughing: 

----------

